# werd things growing on driftwood



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

duno which forum this should go...

there r werd sh*t growing on my plant and wood in my spilo tank, i jus noticed
they r like very tiny sea anemone thingy small branch wit smaller tentacles like thingy, its pale in colour kinda beige








my frend says its hair algae but i thot hair algae was black ?? 
neone know what it is and how i can get rid of it thx


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

i have it too. my lfs said it's fungus. it hasn't hurt my fish at all.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How about a pic?

_Moved to general discussion_


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

never heard of a beige algae, hair algae is very dark. Get a pic, are you sure its not planaria


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> _Moved to general discussion_


I think better suited to Equipment Questions


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Take a picture and post it so we all could know what is it. Maybe is a fungus and we should know about it and how to take care of it before it hurt our P's.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yea its beige not dark black like hair algae
hard to take pic cuz 1st i got no digicam 
i could get one later but that stuff is so small duno if itll come out right
none of this stuff on my fish yet and it comes off easily..i never had this b4
wut does planaria look like Beans?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hydra

It's an invertebrate that is only harmful to small fry. Usually copper meds are used to eradicate them.










Moved to Disease, parasites...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yea i knew i learned it in bio no wonder it looked so familiar THX DonH
do i need to get rid of it if i only got a spilo?? and is that copper med stuff common to find thx alot
BTW this topic has been moved around the block...


----------

